# jeep plow what type?



## C&J PLOWING (Sep 18, 2010)

I have a 2002 se wrangler 4cyl automatic.
What type of plow set up would you recomend.
I'm looking at a 7'6" snow way or 7' hiniker.
open to any plow or suggestion.
Thank You! for your help


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Tough to bet the 22 series Snoway with Down pressure on the Wranglers.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

If I am wrong let me know but the 22 series plow is 22" tall mold board correct? I think that is not tall enough. We use a fisher HD with a 29 inch mold board and a snow deflector on top.

7 1/2 food wide plow, back drag edge or DP


----------



## C&J PLOWING (Sep 18, 2010)

22" is correct
I'm going to do driveways only. Thought this would be sufficent height. But I have never done this before and thats why I come to you. Thought the down pressure on the snoway is a good option without doing a reconfiguration of my stock jeep.
Thank You


----------



## C&J PLOWING (Sep 18, 2010)

I just dont know who to trust at the plow stores?


----------



## C&J PLOWING (Sep 18, 2010)

What should I be paying for a 7'6" snowway with down pressure and wireless remote?


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Down pressure is good (I think, never had it... Oops, I got on my boss V. I'ts not a Snoway and does not work as well as my fisher with a backdrag edg)


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Its been my experance that Vees never backdrag as well straight blades.


----------



## Rob From APE (Jan 7, 2010)

The Hiniker 700 series 7ft plow is a great plow for Jeeps. Not too heavy, great to have the down pressure and easy to hook up. I have some great deals on them too.
Any questions you can get ahold of me at 

Arlington Power Equipment
Palatine IL
1.847.241.1530 Ext 104
Rob Johnson


----------



## Plow Man Jim (Oct 2, 2008)

Are you sure that a 71/2" foot plow isn't to heavy for your Jeep. It sure sounds like it, but then I don't know how much that brand of blade weights.


----------



## P&M Landscaping (Feb 20, 2008)

I have a 7' 6" Boss on my stock 4 cylinder. I could have ran it stock, but the sag was just too ugly so I threw a set of timbrens in the front. If you have a Boss dealer in your area, I would give them a look. I'm very happy with mine


----------



## Rob From APE (Jan 7, 2010)

The Snoway is lighter at 284lbs plus mount but at only 22" tall could cause some issues depending on what you are plowing. Putting the deflector on the top will help in most instances though. If doing larger areas the Hiniker at 26" tall is a better option and you can add the deflector on it as well. The Hiniker is a heavier plow at 449lbs. Both have the down pressure. The Hiniker is very easy for on/off, it only takes a matter of seconds. 

If interested in the Hiniker I do have some great deals on them.

Rob Johnson 
Sales Manager 
Arlington Power Equipment
Palatine IL
1.847.241.1530 Ext 104
Mon-Fri 7:30-5:00
Sat 7:30-3:00


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Rob From APE;1093048 said:


> . Both have the down pressure.


Hiniker has down pressure does snoway know Snoway has some legal thing.......it's called a ........Patent... that's it. I thought Snoway had a patent on Down Pressure, I knew Hiniker was direct lift but I didn't know they had down pressure. How do they do that without a double acting lift/raise cylinder?


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

According to the Hiniker web site no DP


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Rob From APE;1093048 said:


> The Snoway is lighter at 284lbs plus mount but at only 22" tall could cause some issues depending on what you are plowing. Putting the deflector on the top will help in most instances though. If doing larger areas the Hiniker at 26" tall is a better option and you can add the deflector on it as well. The Hiniker is a heavier plow at 449lbs. Both have the down pressure. The Hiniker is very easy for on/off, it only takes a matter of seconds.
> 
> If interested in the Hiniker I do have some great deals on them.
> 
> ...


Which model(s) of Hiniker come with DP???

Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Rob From APE (Jan 7, 2010)

I am sorry to have hit a soft spot with a few people. For years Hiniker has claimed down pressure with all there plows. When lowering plow to surface you can continue to hold the button and it will allow for the truck to lift the front end of the vehicle a bit creating additional down force. Since Snoway has come out with a Patented down pressure I see Hiniker is no longer claiming that. I appologize for the comment about Down Pressure.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Interesting since Snoway had DP before Hiniker made snowplows.

Yes I have to admit the truth is a soft spot with me.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Rob From APE;1093281 said:


> I am sorry to have hit a soft spot with a few people.
> 
> No apoligies necessary.
> 
> ...


Again no apology necessary to me or anyone here on the forum. On the other hand if this is how you have sold and represented Hiniker to your customers you may have some explaining to do.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

toby4492;1093307 said:


> Again no apology necessary to me or anyone here on the forum. On the other hand if this is how you have sold and represented Hiniker to your customers you may have some explaining to do.


As a consumer I'd be highly unhappy of any possibilities of misrepresentation. Hope that isn't the case.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I just looked at the owner's manual for the 700 plow. I didn't see anything about down pressure. Glad I looked at the manual before buying the plow.

Sure would be disappointing to hear the salesman say it has down pressure, only to learn after the fact it does not.:realmad:


----------

